# BLM Organizer Deray Gets Win From SCOTUS



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.










						Supreme Court rules in favor of Black Lives Matter organizer McKesson
					

The Supreme Court wiped away a lower court opinion related to Black Lives Matter protests that critics argued would chill the speech rights of demonstrators and dismantle civil rights era precedent that safeguards the First Amendments' right to protest.




					www.cnn.com
				





(CNN)The Supreme Court wiped away a lower court opinion related to Black Lives Matter protests that critics argued would chill the speech rights of demonstrators and dismantle civil rights era precedent that safeguards the First Amendments' right to protest.

The lower court allowed a Louisiana police officer to move forward with lawsuit to hold the organizer of a Black Lives Matter protest, DeRay McKesson, accountable for injuries the officer sustained in 2016 when he was hit by a heavy object. McKesson himself did not hurl the object; the person who did is still unidentified.

In an unsigned order, the justices sent the case back down to the lower courts to further review Louisiana law holding that before getting to important constitutional questions, more guidance from state courts is necessary.

Justice Amy Coney Barrett did not participate in the decision, the Supreme Court's public information officer said, because she was busy preparing for oral arguments. Justice Clarence Thomas dissented.




Of course he did.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 2, 2020)

BLM is fucking over blacks and they don't know it
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## JGalt (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their win will be short-lived. President Trump will probably have them declared as a terrorist organization, during his second term. As the DOJ has declared antifa.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> ...


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.



Well that depends on what the organizer intended or reasonably expected to happen.   
Such as if the NRA organizes an event, and shooting breaks out.

They know that's possible since, they banned guns when Mike Pence spoke at their convention.









						No Guns Allowed During NRA Convention Speech By Trump, Pence
					

The organization said it's the Secret Service's decision, but the group is taking heat from critics demanding the same level of security and members arguing the ban undermines the NRA's basic tenets.




					www.npr.org
				




Victims of the Parkland, Fla., high school shooting and their parents are criticizing the National Rifle Association after it announced that gun advocates won't be allowed to bring weapons to watch Vice President Pence deliver the NRA-Institute for Legislative Action's leadership forum keynote address in Dallas on Friday. 


As a result, firearms and firearm accessories, knives or weapons of any kind will be prohibited in the forum prior to and during his attendance."


A second page lists prohibited items, including selfie sticks, backpacks, signs, drones, laser pointers, toy guns and weapons of any kind.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Nov 2, 2020)

As the co-organizer of BLM in New York gets his ass hauled off to jail. lol


----------



## Death-Ninja (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that so, and firearms manufacturers, are you then conceding the obvious, that they are not to be blamed for actions of insane democratic youth, and insane democrats???


----------



## daveman (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You support this decision, but you don't realize it declares the NRA blameless for the crimes committed by gun owners.

Or you can explain how that's different.  Smart money says you can't; you'll just screech NUH UH.

Oh, and you can explain how the black Justice dissented.  Bonus points if you don't use the term "Uncle Tom".


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> ...


Apples and oranges. You're not smart enough to see that.


----------



## daveman (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Yup, I called it.  NUH UH.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 2, 2020)

daveman said:


> You support this decision, but you don't realize it declares the NRA blameless for the crimes committed by gun owners.
> 
> Or you can explain how that's different.  Smart money says you can't; you'll just screech NUH UH.
> 
> *Oh, and you can explain how the black Justice dissented. * Bonus points if you don't use the term "Uncle Tom".



Clarence Thomas is a unique jurist.  He often disagreed with Scalia, and frequently writes his own majority opinion, giving reasoning no other justice agrees with.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


If NRA holds a big rally and some gun nut shoots someone, of course NRA isn't responsible - unless they encouraged it.

But I would never expect a Republican like you to understand personal responsibility.


----------



## daveman (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Of course, irrational gun-haters believe the NRA defending the 2nd Amendment is encouraging people to commit murder.

How many shootings done by leftists have you blamed on anything but the shooter?

I'd say all of them, off the top of my head.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much of a win, the SC just sent it back down to the lower court due to some technical issues.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> ...


You're lying. Again.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





> In an unsigned order, the justices sent the case back down to the lower courts to further review Louisiana law holding that before getting to important constitutional questions, more guidance from state courts is necessary.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 2, 2020)

Retailers in LA are boarding up their windows and some have written "We support BLM" on the plywood.    That pretty much tells US just who has been committing all the riotous destruction.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I'll say it again: YOU'RE LYING.

If you're not, highlight the "technical issue" or link to any article that mentions "Technical issues". Your words, pulled straight out of your ass.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 2, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Retailers in LA are boarding up their windows and some have written "We support BLM" on the plywood.    That pretty much tells US just who has been committing all the riotous destruction.



They'd be better off getting themselves some rooftop Koreans. That worked pretty well during the Rodney King riots.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



They didn't argue on the merits. they sent it back down to a lower court for further review. You are implying they ruled on the merits, so you are the one lying. 

"Guidance from state courts" implies technical issues. 

legal technical issues, but technical issues just the same.


----------



## Chuz Life (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to know that you will support the Court, when they also rule (using the same logic) that you can not hold gun and ammo manufacturers liable for "what other people do."


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You said what you said. It's not my fault you can't back up your lies.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> ...


Apples and oranges. Grow a brain.


----------



## Chuz Life (Nov 2, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Apples and oranges. Grow a brain.



Keep digging hypocrite


----------



## Jackson (Nov 3, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm disappointed.  If nothing else, hold him for aiding and abetting.


----------



## beautress (Nov 3, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> As the co-organizer of BLM in New York gets his ass hauled off to jail. lol


I thought state laws must conform to US laws and judicial decisions of the Supreme Court. Maybe the NY situation is different...


----------



## beautress (Nov 3, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> ...


The current law would have to be changed, and I don't see Nancy Pelosi going there because it is clear that if the House Speaker doesn't want to go there, it doesn't happen unless the voters change House Speakers by going Republican. With the Bill Gates Billionaire Boys Club entrenched into the commiesocialista Democrats, we the people are screwed because money can buy whatever the big boys so desire.  You don't see Joe Biden going down because of indirectly helping himself to the big bucks in 3rd world country U S Congressional giveaways so Nancy could get her grubs on gold pen money she spent on screwing the President Trump with a fake impeachment, hey? And Nancy sure 'nuff wastes taxpayer money on her pet rock shit.


----------



## westwall (Nov 3, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yet you want to hold gun manufacturers for crimes committed by others.

You dense, or a hypocrite?


----------



## pknopp (Nov 3, 2020)

This is why we need to end qualified immunity. Taxpayers shouldn't be responsible when police officers do wrong.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 3, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It's not a lie. They didn't judge on the merits. Your post made it seem so. 

Sorry, but you are called out.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Find that ‘technical issue’ you lied about. Get going boy!


----------



## martybegan (Nov 3, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



They sent it back to the lower court with instructions regarding Louisiana law. That's the technical issue.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 3, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> ...



Your example would not float. Organizations tighten security when a President or Vice President attend. NRA conventions are not violent to begin with, so there is no reasonable expectation of violence, gun or otherwise. 
BLM activist know that with any protest violence could breakout, yet the courts are much smarter than you and see that the activists, unless calling for violence cannot be held responsible for their member's actions. NRA has a low expectation of violence and unless they call for violence cannot be held responsible for their member's actions. 

Same holds true with other organizations, such as Antifa, KKK, PETA, Proud Boys, ALF or any other number of organizations.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You never have explained why.

And you never will.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 4, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> ...


I actually agree with that.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2020)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


I did answer it you dishonest piece of shit - you even responded to my answer.





__





						BLM Organizer Deray Gets Win From SCOTUS
					

You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.    https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/02/politics/supreme-court-black-lives-matter-organizer/index.html?utm_content=2020-11-02T17%3A00%3A05&utm_source=twCNN&utm_medium=social&utm_term=link...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2020)

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> ...


You don't know the difference between manufacturing a device whose sole purpose is to kill and organizing a peaceful protest?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 4, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plausible deniability
A condition in which a subject can safely and believeably deny knowledge of any particular truth that may exist because the subject is deliberately made unaware of said truth so as to benefit or shield the subject from any responsibility associated through the knowledge of such truth.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 5, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> civil rights era precedent that safeguards the First Amendments' right to protest.



plausible deniability
A condition in which a subject can safely and believeably deny knowledge of any particular truth that may exist because the subject is deliberately made unaware of said truth so as to benefit or shield the subject from any responsibility associated through the knowledge of such truth.
[/QUOTE]
Yes, otherwise known as a lie.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 5, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did McKesson encourage and advocate attacks upon police?
Even the Supreme Court drops the ball more often than you would think they would, or should.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You believe you answered it.

You did, in fact, not.  

Meanwhile, we're left with the inescapable fact that BLM leaders do, in fact, encourage violence.

BLM leader: If change doesn’t happen, then ‘we will burn down this system’

Can you find proof that the NRA has encouraged violence?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 5, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> You can't hold an organizer responsible for what other people do. Common sense that is sorely lacking these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blm just made precedence that you can't blame gun manufactures when their product has been misused


----------

